# 09' tahoe bose subs to 03' bmw??????????? HELP!



## kevin1111111111 (Jan 23, 2011)

can i use a set of bose 6" woofer components and a 5 1/2" subwoofer from a 09' tahoe in a 2003 bmw. will this work without the factory amp from a chevy tahoe 09'? which is where the bose all came from. do i need an amp or will my brand new kenwood head unit blow them with the low pass frequency filter blocking the bass frequency to allow some type of good sound? i want a simple but responsive base sound. im use to 2 12" eclipse titanium but ok with lower amounts of base with kids in my 4 door bmw?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Bose systems cannot be transfered over due to the CAN BUS lines that run most of these newer systems.


----------

